# Pictures of Queens



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

and some more


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

[/ATTACH]






and the rest


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow that golden one is an unusual shape for an italian (if it's italian). built more like a carniolan, be interesting to know it's genetics.

Below pics of some of my queens, a carniolan, and an italian.


----------



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

Great pics there Oldtimer. The carniolan queen looks really good, with the bees also mostly looking carniolan type.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes there's bees in my mating nucs from all over, but did occur to me it would have been a better "look", if there was not an italian worker right next to the carniolan queen.:doh:


----------

